# new hoyt maxxis 35



## leaky7203 (Jul 12, 2007)

trying to decide between alphamax 35 or maxxis 35. any reviews or comparisons? thanks!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

The maxxis 35 is the one I would choose, upgrade over the alphamax, very smooth has the new arc limbs and roller guard!


----------



## atom281 (Nov 23, 2009)

I like my maxxis 31...


----------



## thickett99 (Dec 21, 2009)

how much more stable and forgiving is the maxxis 35 over the 31?


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

I personally like the alphamax a little better than the maxxis, and you can also find them at discounted prices now that the maxxis is out. If I was buying a new hoyt I would have bought the Alphamax.


----------



## drayegon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Maxxis 31 VS Maxxis 35*



thickett99 said:


> how much more stable and forgiving is the maxxis 35 over the 31?


I chatted with My local Hoyt dealer today. He seems to lean toward me getting the 35 as a long bow is more stable. I see many folks going this route because of the same thing. My problem is I should buy one of each and then outfit them as to be identical. Then I could figure out which is really better? Right??? I doubt it also. What would happen is I would pick up both bows and one would for some unknown reason feel better than the other right? I knew a big time dealer a long time ago when he would buy many of them at a time. I could string up say five or six of the same type of bow. Then with my eyes closed I would pick up each one and the one that felt the best when I knocked an arrow and let fly.

My bet is I am going to go with his choice and get the 35in Maxxis I have a 31 1/2 in draw so at that rate and pulling a 60#er I figure if I pull a 500 grain arrow with a stiff back to it. and say a one hundred grain Muzzy 4 blade I will be pushing about 310 fps honest flight. I will probably shot 10,20,30 on one pin and 40 on another pin then flip the lever and shoot 50 and 70 next.

I will use one of the new Viper 2500C with a double pin and a 6X scope Plus I only use a 1/16th in peep sight. I also mount a UV light on my Three forks hat the led will stay on for about a week on one AAA cell the UV brings those florescent sights to a fine glow.

What does it say when I like to shoot 70yard targets and yet wont shoot over 35/40 at max when it counts. a buck or a Bull at 40 is as far as I will even think of. yet I shot 2in dots all day long at 70 yds why do you think I shoot 6X I love those Zeiss glass lenses. I even shoot Olympus Cameras so I can use Carl Z glass.

A Hoyt Fall Away Rest and triple doinkers with lots of spiders and Carbon ALu arrows

Now If I can just get someone to shoot it for me. I will have it made.

dray


----------



## hoyt2377 (Nov 11, 2009)

if your gonna spend the money on a new bow...should get the new-est bow. if i didnt have 1500 bucks sunk into my alpha-max 32...i'de get a maxxis. plus the roller guard and the arc limbs... although shooting them side by side there is no difference in feel(to me)


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't think either of those bows go to 31 1/2 draw.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

I really like the maxxis 35. sweet shoot bow,super smooth,dead in the hand. am hope to get one for a 3d bow before the season is up.


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

I like my Maxxis 31.. I went with it over the 35 just because the draw cycle felt better to me


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ttt*

I'm in between both also...plus throw in Z-7...But honestly I don't think you'll get that kind of speed with heavy arrow.

I'm leaning toward Maxis 35 though...but I'm 6ft 2 in


----------



## Rustie (Jan 14, 2010)

i would go for the Maxxis 35 especially for 3D comps


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

*35*

If your draw length is over 29'' go with the 35.


----------



## suzuki87 (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry to tell you but I'm only getting 285fps with 480gr shaft thats including a 165gr Simmons land shark 30in draw @ 70#


----------



## pogodog (Mar 12, 2006)

I think the alphamax 35 is the way to go. I've never shot the maxxis but after shooting the a.m. 35 I can't see myself shooting anything else. The draw cycle is smooth, This bow aims rock solid. At 60 pounds it shoots my gold tip ultralight 22's at 305fps. Some people like the rollerguard over the cable slide but really how could 1 be better than the other? Also more importantly if the rollers are a better design why hasn't hoyt incorperated it into all the bows they make. Personally I do not see any flaws in a roller, but it is one more mechanical thing on the bow. As many people know mechanical devices can and do fail! ANYWAYS... either bow will hands down out shoot any archer. The a.m. 35 was such a big hit for Hoyt instead of eliminating it in 2010- which you see happen to many first time bows throughout the years- It is still being produced. Ultimately either investment will end in 100% satisfaction.- They are both Hoyts!


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

whatever one your most comfortable with shooting, which every feels right in your hand both good bows


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

another vote for the newer style Maxxis bows.... I have actually shot both of these at our local proshop and the Maxxis is considerably easier to draw and the draw lengths are on the Maxxis as well are deadon compared to the older Alphamax where it runs almost a full size longer on draws... Smother faster and truer draw lengths = a much better bow IMHO... Well worth the extra cash for the newer techology...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2010)

*Maxxis 35*

I think on the longer draw lenth the 35 would most probably suit you better.
If I had a AM35 I would not change it for a Maxxis35. I dont think there is so many changes as to warrant a upgrade, but then again with all the technology going into bows getting it a little better means alot. If I was going to buy a bow I would definately go for the newer bow. New technology is not something we should throw away. All Hoyt products are well designed and there record speaks for itself.Buying a bow is like buying a car, I dont know of many people that brag about buying a brand new 2008 model. It makes you feel good to have the latest and I am proud of my bow when I go to a shoot. I am also 6`4" and a 30" draw. Shoot Easton lightspeed 3d arrows with 2" blazes and 90gr fp`s. bow set at 63lb. Arrow speed 292fps.


----------



## Bax20ter (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a maxxis 31, never took the chance to compare between the 31 and 35 but i love this bow. Its deadly in my hands. Consistent shooter all day. I don't think you will be getting the speed you're expecting though. I'm shooting a 400gr. arrow out of a 28.5" draw 65lb, and only getting around 280-285. I had a long talk with the local dealer and after talking to him, i'm going to go to a 300gr arrow probably. Shot a 300gr vs. my 400, and put me upto 290-295, gaining 10fps instantly. I do have to say though, it looks deceiving. The moment i shot my bow, i thought for sure it was busting 310+ until i shot through chrono. Compared to a real 300+ shooter, i couldnt even tell considering how quiet and quick it shoots.


----------

